# Hammocks and Tubes and Pouches, Oh my... :) (DIY)



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

So...
I make my own Hammocks, Tubes, Pouches, Sleepers, etc, etc, etc.

I have a simple, easy, and FUN way to do them, and it (seriously) costs about $0.50 to make each one. LOL

No sewing necessary, and it's a blast to make.

Do you think I should post something that shows how to make them?

I dont't know if anyone would be interested in making their own stuff, so I didn't want to just do it....


----------



## candyflossbaby (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm interested! Go for it


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Please do !!


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

KK. Awesome. 
I'm working till later this afternoon (about 7pm or so), but on my way home, I will swing by Wally-World, and pick up some fleece and take Step-By-Step pic's. Or, maybe a Video. 

Any preference.???

Yey!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I prefer pictures personally. But a video would be great !!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

hm i think pics would be better


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you so much!

Tired of spending 15 bucks on a hammock that they will likely chew through soon!

Both would be wonderful on my part, and I think on some others part.

 Thank you, I have been looking for easy ways to make hammocks without sewing..Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Hammocks are simple. Go to the dollar store, and buy fabric place mats. They have some quite nice ones at our dollar store, quilted and everything. Punch four holes in the corners, add shower-curtain rings or whatever you prefer for hangers, add to cage, add rats. Happy ratties. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah! I need a quick simple, cheap way to make hammocks and the like because I am getting my ratties soon and dont feel like spending a billion bucks on one stinkin hammock!! hah
Cant wait to see the instructions!!!


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

Hatchet_Chick said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Tired of spending 15 bucks on a hammock that they will likely chew through soon!
> 
> ...


Ditto!!!!! I spent $25 on a hammock that they chewed through so quick!!


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, I came up with these one night a few years ago (For my ferrets actually), when I was WAY too bored! LoL

I think they're AWESOME..!!!

The ratties LOVE them, and they stretch nicely around them, so they are VERY comfy. Not STIFF like other Hamocks. 

And I noticed that mine aren't into chewing them as much as other Hammocks. 

The greatest thing is that you can make EVERYTHING! Seriously.!!!

You can make:
* Open Hammocks
* Closed Hammocks
* Sleeping Pouches
* Crawl-Thru-Tubes (I have one about 4-feet long and it goes ALL around the cage from top to bottom, at a low angle, and they LOVE to crawl in there and chase each-other!!!)
* You can EVEN make a Over-The-Shoulder CARRYING bag for up to 4 Rats..!

ll with NO SEWING! 

And once you get the hang of it, you can make an ENTIRE set of cage accessories, in under an hour..!!! 
*All for UNDER $5..!!!*

You can decide on your own color, theme, and size.

They are Super easy to make.
There is absolutely NO sewing involved.
N0 stitching.
No needles or thread of any kind.
NO measuring tape.

But...
You WILL need a SHARP pair of scissors though! LOL

I'm getting out of work in about an hour, then going to Wallys, and getting all the stuff I will Need.
I decided that instead of stopping and taking pictures of everything step-by-step. it will be a LOT easier for me to make a Video on how to make each item.

I'm going to start with an Open Hammock, a Closed Hammock, a Sleeping Tube, a Crawl-Thru-Tube, and even a Carrying Sack (this one's the hardest)


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

Aaaah!!!

I've been waiting all day..LOL

I clicked this and saw you posted last and then "NOOOOO!!!"


Lol, I wish time would Hurry!  Thank you so much! LOL.
You should try the picture one as well.
: D!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Hurry Hurry I am so bored and need something to do!! lol
Cant wait for the instructions!

Thank you sooooo much!!

Amy


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL I am counting down my register right now. Will take me about 15-20 mins, then off to the Store. Should be home in ab out an hour and a half. LOL


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

gah! I cannot wait that long!!!! lol. Its 7:50 PM here haha. I was playing a hidden object game, waiting for you to respond haha. Cant wait!!

XD

--Amy


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

AAAH!

Its 10:20 now!

O____O I'm so impatienttt!

ROFL, Sorry Ashia! XD I just cannawt waittttt!

Lol! <3


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL
OK OK
I am finished with the Recording, I had to use my digital camera, and now i have to put the clips together, then I am going to upload it on YouTube.
I will post a link to the video once it's done.


----------



## Lauren (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so eager to see xD


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL, Lauren, I feel the same way!!

Haha, I just can't waaait (to be king! Haha)!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

lol. Its 11:23 pm now! Gah! I am getting so tired but want to see the video!!! haha
You make us wait a life time!! lol

Thanks again though!!

--Amy


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Um, does anyone know where I can download these to???
I am converting them, but that will take a while, and if you want to see them now, I Have to upload them somewhere. LoL
You'll have to go from one to the next. LoL

This is harder than I thought it would be.!!! LOL


----------



## Lauren (Aug 31, 2008)

Try Photobucket, or Metacafe? I don't know. D:


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

Myspace,Photobucket,Flickr?, tinypic, youtube

: D


----------



## Lauren (Aug 31, 2008)

We really want to see, don't we? xD;;


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

LoL I am done with the Hammock Video, a few mins and I am going to post it on YouTube, and I am working on the tube one.
Tomorow I am going to work on the Pouch, and perhaps the carrying sack.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Gasp!! lol 
I guess I will view it tomorrow. 
Good Luck! lol

--Amy


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Allrighty.
I will post a new thread.

I will work on the hanging tube, and on the carrying sack in the meantime.


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

O_O WHERE IS IT?


----------



## Lauren (Aug 31, 2008)

I have found it!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrOgH6BVAkE


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

WOW you're good! LOL
I am going to load the one on the Hanging Sleep-Tube in about 15 minutes.
I am saving the video to the computer now. 
Tomorrow I am going to work on the Open-Top, Covered Sleep SACK, and the Carrying Bag. 
Making these Videos is harder than it seems! LoL


----------



## Lauren (Aug 31, 2008)

I have my ways! xD;
I'm going to stalk you and watch all your videos. 
Just a heads up.


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

YAAAY!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

The link wont work  it brings the video but then the vid itself dont play ..
Jess x


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

It can take a while to load, depending on your internet speed.
I just loaded the Hanging Sleeping tube Video also, now it's almost 2 am, and I have to be at work at 8am. LoL
Gona go for tonight. 
If it doesnt work, I will try to put together something with pictures. 
But not tonight LOL


----------



## Lauren (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn4nAuuWQ14&feature=user


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

Ashia you are a godsend!
=DD!

You to Lauren. For the life of me I can never figure out to do Youtube. Not to bright, huh?


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

I am working on the Hanging Pouch Video right now (at work).
I'm, sooo tired! LOL My voice is so raspy! LOL

Tonight, when I get home, I am going to do the Carry-Sack.
That one's the hardest to do, but it's WORTH it, and it's fun. 

I hope the Videos make sense.
I can be confusing sometimes.

Junior_j, did you ever get it to load?
I am going to put together a Picture show if the Video won't show.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I made a hanging tube with some leftover fleece I had. Thanks for the idea, it was easy as pie. 

The girls are sleeping, haven't gone to check it out yet. LOL


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

They will.

I just posted another video on how to make a Hanging Sleeping Pouch.

It might take a bit to load up on You Tube, but it should be available to view in a bit. 

Glad I could help.

You can spend $15 on a hammock, or you can buy leftover fleece at Walmart. LoL
It's nice when you can make a bunch of stuff out of $2 worth of fleece! LOL


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Where did you get those hooks? I went to Joann's crafts and Micheals too. No one had it...


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Basically they are like no sew blankets, which are awesome. Won't work for me though because my rats instantly chew things like that. I actually have a rope in their cage that would be like the edge of a no sew blanket with the blanket part cut off and they go nuts tearing and chewing it apart. I figured it was better than them eating the hammocks.... now someone shows me how to make no sew hammocks go figure!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

lol, I will be making my hammocks later. I have been out all day shopping for my rats lol. Now I have to go back out to Walmart and get some hooks =/


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

The Hooks can be found in the Kids Arts and Crafts section at Walmart.
They have some packages with Hooks only, and also some sets that include a bunch of Key-Rings in there too.......
I have bought the ones which included the Key Rings before, as the hooks only go FAST, but even with the Key-Rings in there, you still get like 40 hooks. 

I paid $4.00 for the hooks I have, and I got a total of 60 hooks in there.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

woo hoo I went to walmart and got the hooks, its key rings and like a bunch of other thingies too. Im going to be busy tonight lol. Im so excited! Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Lauren (Aug 31, 2008)

And,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaj5eTaQ9TE&feature=user
Just incase you're too lazy to look for yourself. ;D


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I made a regular hammock and a tube sleeper. lol.
I have pics I will upload them to my thread, "Ordered my cage".


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks so much for this! I just had to throw another hammock away because it was literally torn to pieces o.o I didn't know what I was going to do about getting another one because this is like the 3rd one I've had to by in just a short amount of time. I went to walmart and got the fleece, its a cute pink camo print  will go nicely with the girls purple cage. I just need to find the hooks...went to two different walmarts and neither had any.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Where can i get fleece ? (uk)


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Beanie fleece can be bought at most any store that sells sewing material at least here in the States, I would think the UK has similar shops but I could be wrong.

Queenie make sure your are checking in the shower curtain aisles at Wally World, thats where I find my hooks.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Queenie said:


> Thanks so much for this! I just had to throw another hammock away because it was literally torn to pieces o.o I didn't know what I was going to do about getting another one because this is like the 3rd one I've had to by in just a short amount of time. I went to walmart and got the fleece, its a cute pink camo print  will go nicely with the girls purple cage. I just need to find the hooks...went to two different walmarts and neither had any.


I use binder clips- they're just rings that have a hinge in them. I found them in the Walmart stationary aisle. I'll post a pic if I get half a minute today between cleaning cages and wading through my mountain of laundry. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

i use a sewing machine, but your tutorials are pretty brilliant for anyone who doesn't! good job.

oh, for hanging, i use those plastic-coated paperclips. you can get a box of hundreds of them at the dollar store, so even if they get bent up after a few uses, they're just $1 to replace.


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Paperclips! LOL
Smart.!!! LoL
Never thought of Paperclips. 

I didn't have a chance to make a Carrying Sack last night, had a bit of a family issue. 

But I'm going to make another attempt tonight. LoL
Hopefully I will be able to get it done, if not, I have the next 3 days off! LOL

If you guys love the Hammies and Pouches, just wait until you see the Sack you can make. I LOOOOVE it! LoL


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

YAY! I cant wait!!


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2008)

I got the hooks, found them at Michaels craft store (thanks sis for discount ). I never thought about using paper clips....Ive got a whole box of them too. Dang.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

lol, I must have checked in the wrong section. Oh well I got a nice pack of mixed clip, keyring thingies at Walmart.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Ring binder hooks (key ring) , paper clips and binder clips we are a creative bunch. LOL


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Curtain ring hooks !! heh


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

LMAO!!! Whatever works!!! LOL

We're a buncha freakin Rat Addicts!!! Aaaaahhhhhh!!!
(BTW) I have Princeton and Harvey sitting on my shoulders as I type, and sniffing my ears!!! That Tickles!!! LOL

By GOLLY they got big and are so adorably chubby and squishy!!! LOL
I love my babies!!!


----------



## Zarathustra (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome! I was going to spend at least around 40$ ordering hammocks and whatnot, but now I'm heading to Spotlight tomorrow! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Sometimes its worthwile helping out people by buying their hammocks. Often they are unemplyed and its their only income. 

But **** this is easy stuff !! 

YAY for paulandashia


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah lol. It much cheaper and fun to make.


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey, Ay time!  Glad I can help.

I have about 6 different sets for each cage, so I can change them frequently, and yet, not have to wash everything all the time. It works for me. 

Oh by the way, I am posting another Video on how to make a Carrying Sack. I also am doing another one on their favorite sleeping spot, the Covered Hammock.  (Both the boys, and girls love that one for some reason)

I took the boys around the other day in the sack, and they were peeking their little heads out and loved seeing all the sights.
So...... I was walking around with my 20 month old daughter in a stroller, my 4.5 year old son holding onto the side bar, BOTH of the dogs tied to the side of the stroller, and 2 rats in a bag!!! LOL
Wad-Da-Ya-No! I CAN Multi-Task!!! (Sometimes)


----------



## paulandashia (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, one more question. Do you think I should post another Thread with the Links to the Videos? (And telling which link does what?) This Thread has gotten very long, and I'm sure a lot of people won't want to read thru all of it. LoL


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

lol, yeah people will probably get lost in this thread haha.

If I was walking down the street with rats people would freak haha. I am not allowed to go on walks any more though...uggh I hate where I live.

But yeah you should make another thread.

Have a good day,
Amy


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey. I read thru all of it! (Wait ... does that say something about me...?)

Clever ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

lol No, Ive read through like 8 pages before! haha


----------

